# Tv Tuner Software ****



## kool (Sep 12, 2006)

Dear frnds, 

today i bought a new tv tuner card *INTEX PC TV CAPTURE* worth Rs.975. Now my problem is that i've installed its hardware  by its given Cd (ver.0413) but unable to install its software. How can i play Tv?? Whenever i click to its setup.exe (Intervideo WinDvr 2.0.34) it start asking NAME, COMPANY, SERIAL NOS.

but i didn't find any serial nos. printed on user manual nor on cd. So tell me how can i get?? Is there any software that can play my TV?? 

plzzzzzzzzzzz help........


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

Well Intervideo WinDvr 2.0.34 is PVR-personal video recording s/w and its only meant to record ur tv shows or watvr u r watching


----------



## kool (Sep 12, 2006)

then how can i watch TV???


----------



## santu_29 (Sep 12, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Well Intervideo WinDvr 2.0.34 is PVR-personal video recording s/w and its only meant to record ur tv shows or watvr u r watching


thats wrong... you can watch tv in it


----------



## birbal (Sep 12, 2006)

Well if you just wanna watch tv then try kastor TV from *www.kastortv.org/

This FREE application works great.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 12, 2006)

chris tv lite is the best free option(no rec)

windvr, powercinema ARE great paid options


----------



## rambabu1222 (Sep 12, 2007)

I got your question about tv tuner card. recently i have got the same tv tuner card (Intex). the serial no will be printed on the cover where the cd is exist in the box. carefully observe the white cover for serial key. u can get that in that cover. if u got serial no then please send me that serial key or give me the miss call to this number(+919985031320) if you call me then i'm very happy.


thank you


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2007)

Sharin of serials NOT ALLOWED (i think) wats goin on here??
KOOL ur allu arjuns fan ?? ru frm A.P??


----------



## entrana (Sep 12, 2007)

theyre not sharing 
is it a external tv tuner or internal i can help u if its external


----------



## alankarrock (Jul 27, 2009)

DUDE I ALSO Want intex tv tuner card cd key >>>> W/o fm 

if n 1 hv thne plz reply here or.....mail me t @  alankarrock@yahoo.com .......thx


----------

